# Fulton



## Tribull (Mar 3, 2016)

Hey All, I recently was looking a several models of lights made by Fulton in the good old USA. My dad had a couple when I was a kid, do any of you have newer ones and could speak to their quality?


----------



## TheStevester2 (Mar 3, 2016)

I own a Fulton angle head Dcell and I love it! However right out of the package it comes with an incandescent bulb that suck batteries dry quickly. I bought a 130 lumen led upgrade for it, had to modify the bulb retainer to fit the led, and after that was completed its my daily light. It's no thrower, but it puts out a consistent beam with minimal hot spot. Perfect for reading, at-hand tasks, ceiling bouncing... etc.


----------



## novice (Mar 3, 2016)

It looks like Wayne Johnson of Elektrolumens is still modifying these, although it is also an led modification.

http://elektrolumens.com/AngleLux/AngleLux.html


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 3, 2016)

Korea/Vietnam era looking lights....

Cool! 
On the list.

why, Why, WHY did I go and click on that link?


----------



## Tribull (Mar 3, 2016)

Thanks Novice! Great find


----------



## Tribull (Mar 5, 2016)

Just ordered a 3D yellow Fulton with the magnet. My dad had one when I was little. Still waiting to hear back from Elektrolumens.


----------



## swampgator (Mar 6, 2016)

I briefly thought about ROPing an angle head GI Fulton. Never got around to it..

I have a Fulton and a G.T. Price angle head from my Army days. My kids love them!


----------



## Tribull (Mar 8, 2016)

I received my Fulton 3D today. I put in a Dorcey 30 lumen led, I like the brightness but the reflector makes a strange beam pattern. Do you think I could replace the reflector?


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 9, 2016)

Try giving the reflector a light fog of clear coat krylon.
Hold it about 2' away, spray the clear coat in a way that the mist falls onto the lens. The result will be slight ripples creating a psuedo orange peel effect.


----------



## Tribull (Mar 9, 2016)

Thanks i might try that.


----------



## Nitroz (Mar 9, 2016)

Here is mine that I modded with an XP-G, deep reflector, and a single stage circuit.


----------



## jrmcferren (Mar 30, 2016)

Am I the only one that seems to use these type of lights with the original PR 6 bulb, with modern battery technology these bulbs give an extremely long life and the quality of light that incandescent can provide.


----------



## bykfixer (May 2, 2016)

jrmcferren said:


> Am I the only one that seems to use these type of lights with the original PR 6 bulb, with modern battery technology these bulbs give an extremely long life and the quality of light that incandescent can provide.



I recently acquired one. An MX 991/U.
It's got a Mag White Star that replaced the PR4 it arrived with.

Fulton sells an LED upgrade kit to turn it into a 2aa light. Of course I told the guy "I'll take it". 

The guy at Fulton says they still ship a whole bunch of incans to Uncle Sam but the Marines require the LED upgrade due to it being so much lighter.

Also purchased a filter kit. Contains filters/lenses, gaskets and a new bulb.


----------



## jrmcferren (May 5, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> I recently acquired one. An MX 991/U.
> It's got a Mag White Star that replaced the PR4 it arrived with.
> 
> Fulton sells an LED upgrade kit to turn it into a 2aa light. Of course I told the guy "I'll take it".
> ...



The incandescent lamp provides sufficient IR and can provide assistance both visually as well as providing assistance to night vision equipment. The incandescent lamp is also easily field serviceable and still provides sufficient runtime. Other military equipment probably also uses alkaline D-Cells (Military type BA-3030) and in a jam the D-Cells will provide sufficient run times as the cells will outlast the incandescent lamp (36-40 hours for the cells vs 30 hours average for the lamp). In supply emergencies it may be possible to obtain cells (and maybe even lamps) from local friendlies (or even looted from the enemy).

The Marines probably require the LED kits as they not only provide longer runtime (and possibly more light), but they LED kit also contains two single AA to D cell converters which help reduce the weight. My Fulton N30 is rather heavy with the alkaline D-Cells so I can attest that is a bit on the heavy side and would probably be lighter with Heavy Duty (Carbon Zinc) batteries.


----------



## bykfixer (May 16, 2016)

With the conversion kit it feels like it's empty compared to having D cells. 



The PR based drop in, although a copy paper white tint has by far the best beam I've seen in PR based drop ins. Not only in the Fulton light, but I tried it in Mags, Dorcys and other incan lights in my home and WOW! Fulton dun good on that one.


----------



## Skier (Mar 3, 2022)

bykfixer said:


> I recently acquired one. An MX 991/U.
> It's got a Mag White Star that replaced the PR4 it arrived with.
> 
> Fulton sells an LED upgrade kit to turn it into a 2aa light. Of course I told the guy "I'll take it".
> ...


Consider: Upgrade the main lens with a 43 mm photography lens clear glass filter. You will need to remove the outer metal bezel first on the filter. This should offer better light transmission compared to the stock acrylic plastic. I will stick with the original D cell batteries for longer life which is about triple the AAs.


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 3, 2022)

Good bump!
The Fulton (type) I use the most is a reproduction TL-122 B that was made in Egypt of all places by a company that provides articles to re-enacters like uniforms and tools built to correct standards of things worn or used by soldiers during various eras. 
WhatPriceGlory is the company and they make wonderful reproduction TL122 A's and B's.


----------



## knucklegary (Mar 3, 2022)

novice said:


> It looks like Wayne Johnson of Elektrolumens is still modifying these, although it is also an led modification.
> 
> http://elektrolumens.com/AngleLux/AngleLux.html


Has anyone acquired one of Wayne's TIR (floody?) conversions?
Wondering how's beam quality and runtimes on aa eneloops?


----------



## xxo (Mar 4, 2022)

I like my old Fulton MX991





I normally run it on a 18650 or 26650 in adapters with a 55 lumen nite-ize LED.


----------



## sween1911 (Mar 4, 2022)

My Fulton is in my shop. I have a generic hardware store grade PR base drop-in and a piece of PVC pipe and a spacer to run an 18650. It's pretty handy though not very bright.

On a related note, I picked up a Fulton anglehead clone at Tractor Supply awhile back. All aluminum, takes 6 AA's in a proprietary battery magazine. Got the lenses, belt-clip and everything. And it's pretty bright. Best of all, the battery holder registers around 3.7-4volts, so I know it would run great on an 18650. However, the way it fits in the light makes it not so simple to use a PVC pipe and spacer to run an 18650. My CPF Spidey-senses make me think the end of the battery holder presses a contact in the head to make it work. Still messing with it.


----------



## knucklegary (Mar 4, 2022)

bykfixer said:


> With the conversion kit it feels like it's empty compared to having D cells.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ordered from Optics Planet a new camo LED version from Fulton and the conversion kit for my Nam issue upgrade


----------



## knucklegary (Mar 5, 2022)

Edit correction; OpticsCamp, PA, they are a Fulton distributor. I blame this typo on auto correct.
Can't wait to get this desert camo LED


----------



## TMedina (Mar 5, 2022)

bykfixer said:


> The guy at Fulton says they still ship a whole bunch of incans to Uncle Sam but the Marines require the LED upgrade due to it being so much lighter.



Oh man. I still remember my Fulton in Basic; those incandescent bulbs broke if you so much as looked at them funny. 

I'd have committed murder for a LED drop-in upgrade on that basis alone.


----------

